# Blue gill for bait



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was playing around catching Bluegill off the dock yesterday and I got a few bait size ones. How do you hook them to use for bait and how do you fish them?


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't use them anymore for bait, but I used to in private ponds. I would just put them under a medium sized bobber hooked through the lips then let the bass eat it for a little while, but not swallow it. You might mess up the first few times but you just sorta get a feel for when to set the hook after a few fish.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok that's what I was thinking. I've seen some posts with guys catching big bass with live blue gill for bait.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Rig them through the nose on a alabama rig.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Alabama rig? An umbrella rig for live sunfish? 

They are pretty tough fish, tough enough to take a hook through the back right above the lateral line. You'll get a more injured action that way. Of course the mortality is going to be shorter. And if where you're fishing has a population of blue cats, muskie, pike you're probably gonna catch more of those species than bass. Especially in december. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

